# XTR Race brakes vs XTR Trail brakes - weight savings for real?



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

This is something I don't understand. Shimano has been advertising the Race brake as a lighter version of the Trail brake. The Internet description of the products all support the notion that the Race brakes are a lot lighter. But is this true? Let's look at some weights.

All pictures credited to 2011 Shimano XTR - Actual Weights for Full Component Group - Bike Rumor

Rear Race Brake









Rear Trail Brake









Thats a (253g - 237g) = 15g weight difference for each side

It's already a minimal weight difference, and it puts Shimano's claim of a 60g weight saving of the Race brake system over the Trail to shame.

Lets not forget the the Trail version comes with the heavy finned pads whereas the Race version does not.

Race metallic pads









Trail finned metalic pads









Weight of fins: (16g - 5g) = 11g

Don't forget the Trail brake comes with a pair of the fins, so the total weight gain (of fins) for one side is 22g .

Minus-ing the weight gain we got originally for one side(15g) with the added weight of the pair of fins(22g), *we realize that the trail version without the fins is actually an atonishing 7g lighter than the race.*

This is with the added Servo-wave, free stroke etc functions of the levers.

Does anyone have weights of the Race and Trail brake versions of their own to confirm this finding?


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I weighted mine both front + rear XTR Race to be 457gr exact prior to cutting the hoses upon installation. Weighted not using the red protection tabs. Do you have the weight for the Trail set?


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll get to the shop and weigh mine today, possibly with the normal Race resin pads installed. Did the Race come stock with metallic or resin pads?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XTR race brake weights. The plastic spacer is 4gms.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

So if using the same pads... which brake is lighter? Race or trail? 

Thanks.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

bikerboyj17 said:


> So if using the same pads... which brake is lighter? Race or trail?
> 
> Thanks.


The race should have a slightly lighter lever, as the trail has a reach adjust knob so you can adjust on the fly whereas the race requires tools.


----------



## babar (Feb 20, 2004)

> we realize that the trail version without the fins is actually an atonishing 7g lighter than the race


correct if you mount races brakes pads on the XTR trail you will end up with 4x5g=20g of pads vs 4x16g=64g for the original.
44g gap on the pads makes a huge difference.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Isn't the first pic a rear Race and the second pic a front Trail? The Race seems to have a longer line...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Batas said:


> Isn't the first pic a rear Race and the second pic a front Trail? The Race seems to have a longer line...


Looks like it and given rocky's weights, it seems to fit.

Edit: They say it's rear & rear here: 2011 Shimano XTR - Actual Weights for Full Component Group - Bike Rumor


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

On the Bike Rumor link it looks like there is only a 16 gram difference between the rear Race brake and the rear Trail brake. However the difference in weight between the finned and non-finned pads is greater than this.

So are the trail brakes lighter (disregarding pads)? 

It seems like it. I would love to see a picture of the Race brakes with the finned pads on a scale.


----------



## riding29 (Sep 16, 2009)

Have a set of XT brakes with finned pads and a set of XTR Trail brakes with finned pads. Weight difference for the front was 38g on the same scale.

Edit: And just realized I posted in answer to a question that wasn't ask. Someone may want to know though so leaving.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

how do the slx, xt brakes compare? It can't be that much.


----------

